# Camera Recommendations for Upcoming "Shopping Season"



## cultiv8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello all,

So the holiday shopping season is coming up soon and I have a little extra money laying around that I would like to invest towards a camera for photographing my tanks.
I have a budget in mind of $350, but I am willing to go a little higher, say $450, if the feature upgrades merit it. (I am also willing to troll Craiglist for a fancy model at a reduced price)

I have utilized the search feature in this forum and have found some good information (albeit slightly dated). 
So now I am looking for more of an updated response (possibly one which will reflect this seasons shopping deals) as to what are some of the more recommended cameras (based on features applicable to aquarium photography) for aquarium photography.

From my readings in this forum I know that in order to obtain good to high quality close-up pictures I would need a macro lens with ~f/2.8 and the ability to control the shutter speed and iso settings, as well as a tripod.

Most DSLR's have all of these abilites, but cost too much money (especially lenses!!!) for a novice to the photographing hobby.

I would not mind you making recommendations on DSLR's, but I would rather solicit recommendations of point and shoot cameras, specifically ones that have "Macro Mode" and the ability to adjust the aperture (down as low as it will go), shutter speed (fast, fast, fast), and iso settings.

I have read that the Canon Powershot G10 or the Nikon Coolpic L110 are cameras that are useful for photographing aquariums. Is this still the case? Are there any newer models/brands that I should consider?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## bjielsl (Sep 20, 2011)

I would recommend a canon G12. Great point and shoot, but has the ability to do RAW and full manual control if you want. In addition, it has great macro capability for shooting fish and shrimp. It will also accept Canon external flashes such as the 270ex-580ex. If you have questions let me know.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You might be able to find a canon rebel. Maybe an xti or one of the newer versions on craigslist. A 50 mm macro lens would work nicely or a 100 mm macro. Later you can buy a cheap strobe for $30-80.


----------



## cultiv8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations.

I saw lots of stores selling the Canon T2(i) and T3(i) with lenses packs for $539 or more over the black Friday sales events, but I could not justify spending $100 or more upfront to get a camera that IMO and through comparing specs. is the same as the Sony a290. (sans HD video capabilites, which I do not care about b/c I have an HD camcorder)

So, I went ahead and bought a brand new Sony A290 with 18-55 lens and 4GB class 6 SD card for less than $425 out the door from my local Wolf Camera. 
Initial price was the largest motivating factor in purchase, followed by cost of potential lenses in the future.

I went this route because the macro lenses that fit the Sony (30, 50, 100 lengths) are all more than $100 less than other competitors (Nikon and Canon). I am planning on getting a 50 when the funds come up again, until then I will be shooting up against the glass.

The only gripe I have is that the lens (18-55) feels less stout than the Nikon/Canon lenses. I do not think this will be a problem b/c I will be tripod shooting and not professionally shooting or trekking through the jungle for National Geographic, so stoutness is not required.


The only specification on my Sony that is different than all the other cameras is the sensor.

My Sony a290 has a CCD sensor, whereas, all other manufacturers seem to now use CMOS sensors.

A Google search on sensor technology led me to the howstuffworks.com website, where they said CCD sensors are better in low light situations (aquarium photography) than CMOS which excels in higher light situations. I like to hear that CCD is better in low light, but in my searches of photography forums elsewhere, people talk about CMOS being the better sensor (especially when you consider the age of the sensor) What are your thoughts?

Is a 2011 CCD sensor comparable to a 2011 CMOS sensor, as applicable to aquarium photography?

Keep in mind, the Sony a290 that I bought will be used 95% of the time for aquarium photography, where if I read correctly, a CCD sensor is more preferable.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

CMOS sensors are the newer technology and are being implemented in all kinds of things these days from the new Xbox kinect to the sensors that automatically park your cars these day. Also some newer TVs have them now that will allow you to change channels and whatnot all with a movement of you hand. Kinda neat, but like you said your not working with national geographic and I am sure the Cam you picked out will suit your needs just fine. I would have gotten the same thing, esp with the savings in lenses you will have and the difference will negligible Im sure. 

Congrats on the new toy, now lets see some sweet shots of your stuff you took with it!


----------

